# Not exactly a puppy cut



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Here's Tori sporting her new summer 'do! 

I did it using a 1" guard on her body and 1/2" guard on her legs/bum. I can't believe she still looks like she's in a pretty full coat after cutting off all that hair (it measured 7x7x2 inches ) The girl's got a massive coat, what can I say?!  I didn't touch her tail, ears, head, or face (DD will be using her thinning shears on that major moustache this weekend) I'll also be going back to tidy up her feet a bit. Overall, I'm pretty pleased w/the results. :thumb:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Gorgeous! I love Tori's puppy cut! You did a great job! She looks so beautiful.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Leslie, she looks great. Congrats on doing it yourself.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Omigosh she's so gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!
Makes me want a solid black hav now.
You did a great job-I think not trimming the beard too short made all the difference.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

She looks great! I love that it's not too short so it still has a full Hav look. Wowsers! She has alot of hair and it's gotton so long. She's just beautiful.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

You did great Leslie!!! What clippers did you use?
Give our grandbaby a kiss from us.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Leslie you did a fantastic job !! She looks wonderful. (By the looks of the pile of hair taken off you would think you have another whole dog). Cute little girl !!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

She is so cute. I can't believe how much hair she has. Good job!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Leslie, Tori looks adorable. You did a great job. Man, that little girl has a lot of hair....even after the cut and still looks just like a Hav. I am wishing I could get up the nerve to clip Cicero for summer!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Tori looks very sheek and ready for summer, you did a great job.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She's gorgeous, you really did a great job on her!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Hmm, last year when you did Tori, Lulu followed. When I see you at the dog show tomorrow you can explain it more to me and maybe I'll break in those new clippers and try it on Lulu. Right now she looks line a big ball of cotton candy walking around.
Good job Leslie!
Carole


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Great job Leslie. I love her new do!:thumb:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

great job Leslie. Tori is beautiful as ever.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Just beautiful! You did a great job! What is the name of the clippers you used?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments everyone. I can't take all the credit, it really helps when have a beautiful model to work with 

Her coat really is very profuse, so cutting off all that hair hardly put a dent in it. It is very fine and a bit wavy and rather than growing long and falling nicely down her sides, it grows big and poofy. The surprised looks on people's faces when they pick her up and realize just how small she is can be pretty funny. Folks assume she's going to be heavy based on how big she looks, then they pick up all 8 lbs of her and are shocked.

The clippers I used are my DDIL's Wahl clippers. I used them because hers have a 1" guard and the longest guard that came w/my Andis clippers is 3/4". I have ordered the Laube Big K combs in 1.5" and 2". But, after spending almost an hour brushing out all the stuff she'd collected in her coat after being in the backyard w/me for a few hours yesterday, I decided it couldn't wait for the new combs to be delivered at the end of the month, so went and got DDIL's clippers and did it last night. 

Dale~ I know how hard it is. It took me awhile to get up the nerve to do Tori (I did her last summer for the 1st time) What really prompted me to do it again is that neither one of us really enjoy grooming once it gets hot. It was in the 90s most of this week and this is still Spring! I can only imagine what the summer holds :flame:

Carole~ I'd be happy to explain how I did it. And maybe I can even be there when you actually do it


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Leslie,
I am so impressed with your grooming skills! WOW ! Tori looks beautiful,


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Beautiful Leslie! 
Especially on the legs and feet.

Beverly


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leslie said:


> It is very fine and a bit wavy and rather than growing long and falling nicely down her sides, it grows big and poofy.


Have you tried the conditioner that comes with the Loreal haircolor? I love that stuff. Even if you don't color your hair, it's worth buying the box just for the conditioner.
I think the silicone in products might make her poofy but not 100% sure about that.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Leslie,

Tori is absolutely gorgeous and you did a fantastic job on her haircut. You are very talanted and boy does your little girl have a LOT of hair!!!!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Tori looks great. I like the long puppy cut. Please post pictures once your DD trims her face.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow, what a great job -- She looks gorgeous. 

Jane

P.S. Abby wants to know when she'll get to play with Tori again.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Leslie, she looks wonderful! Great job!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Leslie, Tori looks GREAT!! I just love her hair. You say it's thin? Man, I sure wish Ricky's was thinner because he has as much hair as little Tori, but it's thick ! I really like the new cut on her. Fantastic job!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I still love the groom you did! She is beautiful! I am coming REAL close to getting up the NERVE to groom Dexter. I am REALLY close!


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Great job Leslie, a very beautiful hav!


----------



## Karyn (Mar 19, 2009)

*How beautiful!!*

What size blade did you use? Or did you use a clip comb? That's the length that I'm looking for, for my havanese Bandit.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Leslie, you did an AMAZING job! With the 1" guard, does that mean you end up leaving 1" length hair on the body? It looks like it is much longer than 1" in the photo. She looks gorgeous. 

Lincoln's hair is growing like a weed. I would love to be able to use clippers to get a nice even cut all over, like Tori's. But I have no idea of how to use clippers! Scary!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Leslie - Any updated pictures with her face trimmed? I know I just want more pictures of Tori but hey who can blame me.:laugh:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Izzy is such a beautiful girl! Love her unusual color!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks Sheri.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Leslie - she really does look adorable!! And I am sure she will be so pleased to get some of that hot heavy hair off for when it hits the 90s. It seems that the black/darker dogs suffer the most in the summer!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie- I just caught this and you did a great job! If I ever get the guts.... who am I kidding... I don't trust myself trimming paws!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Here they are! Pix of the trimmed moustache :biggrin1: DD wasn't able to do it until this last weekend. I'm pretty happy w/how it turned out. One of the best things about it is, the raw food doesn't get stuck in it :clap2: However, I did have to wash a chunk of it out of her ear hair last night... uke:

Karyn~ Welcome! My DDIL's clipper that I used is for home pet grooming and it doesn't say what size the blade is  I did use a 1" snap-on comb.

Jane~ It is quite a bit longer than 1". Since I only cut in the direction the hair grows, it leaves it longer than what the comb size is. The actual length of her coat on her body (legs are shorter) is about 3-3.5". If that's too short for you, you might think about getting the Laube Big K combs. They go as long as 6" :jaw: I ordered the 1.5" & 2" ones, but haven't used them yet.

One thing I have to say is that her black, fluffy coat is very "forgiving". Mistakes are not very obvious at all *phew!*


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Love the last photo, she's beautiful!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

OH I love the 2nd photo! She is such a diva! I like the way her hair is all grown out around her eyes. I'm trying to let Mimi's grow out and I'll use this as inspiration to continue pulling boogers out of her eyes.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

You did such a great job, I love the photo's, she looks so sophisticated!! A star was born!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Leslie, she looks absolutely gorgeous! Do you have some full body pictures of her now with her face trimmed?

How long did it take you to clip her yourself?


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Great job! Tori looks fabulous! I didn't realize there were combs for the clippers that cut that long.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Leslie, Tori is gorgeous!! I love the new look and especially love seeing pictures of her. It's been too long since we last saw Tori.  

Would you mind posting some of these in the "puppy cut" thread? I know I'm a pain about that thread, but I figure more people get to see more cuts that way. lol

Really, Tori is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Tori is so gorgeous!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Tori looks great. I love those face shots. Like you said in another post, she and Izzy look so much alike especially their faces. If I ever decide to cut Izzy down I'll have to talk to you first, you did such a great job. Your DD did a great job on her face. Is she a groomer?


----------

